# How do I setup imap with Windows Mail and Mac Mail?



## sappleton (Jun 11, 2009)

do I need a 3rd party program?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jun 11, 2009)

What?

Mac OS X's Mail.app supports IMAP accounts natively.  Simply select "IMAP" when you're setting up your account.

I don't know what "Windows Mail" is -- is that a program on Microsoft Windows?  If so, I'm sure it also supports IMAP accounts.

If you're asking how to set up your own mail server, that's something completely different -- and a lot more involved.


----------



## Randy Singer (Jun 11, 2009)

Your Mac's e-mail program (Mail) doesn't generally care what is being used as the IMAP server.  So all that you have to do is set up IMAP in Apple Mail.

Setting up IMAP in Apple Mail
http://superfluousbanter.org/archives/2007/04/setting-up-imap-in-apple-mail/

Setting Apple Mail up to work with a Google IMAP account is somewhat different:
http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?threadID=1747527


----------



## sappleton (Jun 12, 2009)

Randy Singer said:


> Your Mac's e-mail program (Mail) doesn't generally care what is being used as the IMAP server.  So all that you have to do is set up IMAP in Apple Mail.
> 
> Setting up IMAP in Apple Mail
> http://superfluousbanter.org/archives/2007/04/setting-up-imap-in-apple-mail/
> ...



thanks. I've heard imap is slower than pop3, do you know the delay in receiving emails?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jun 12, 2009)

> ...I've heard imap is slower than pop3...


Where did you hear this?  Please provide a link to wherever you read or heard that.

I have not heard such a thing.  Nor do I think it's much of an issue.


----------



## MisterMe (Jun 12, 2009)

sappleton said:


> thanks. I've heard imap is slower than pop3, do you know the delay in receiving emails?


How in the World would anybody know? Nobody has a direct connection between their mail provider's server and their computer. There are any number of things that can slow a network. Someone may be running a mail server on an old TRS-80 Model 12. Long story short: There is absolutely no evidence that there is a measurable difference in the speed of IMAP compared to POP3.


----------



## sappleton (Jun 12, 2009)

MisterMe said:


> How in the World would anybody know? Nobody has a direct connection between their mail provider's server and their computer. There are any number of things that can slow a network. Someone may be running a mail server on an old TRS-80 Model 12. Long story short: There is absolutely no evidence that there is a measurable difference in the speed of IMAP compared to POP3.



thanks, where could I find the settings to use imap with hotmail?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jun 12, 2009)

You can't use IMAP with Hotmail.  You have to use POP3.  Hotmail does not support IMAP.

Detailed instructions for setting up a mail client for Hotmail with POP3 access can be found with super-simple searches on Microsoft's Live website.


----------

